# 50% lye solution



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking for a source of Lye in my immediate area, I came across a food grade 50% Sodium Hydroxide (50% water/50% lye) that comes in a liquid from. It's easily available right from the source and tested for purity often. Can this be used? If so how would you go about using this? Somebody tell me something :rofl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, how much is it? I would think you could use this if it is indeed what it says it is. If your recipe calls for 8 oz of lye you would use 16 oz of this solution then add 8 oz (or more depending on what you soap at) of milk.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes it's what I make. Equal parts of water and lye mxed into bleach jugs.

To use it for the wallmart recipe, use 32 ounce of this mixture (16 ounces of lye and 16 ounces of water), add to your butters and oils. Then add 16 ounce of room temp goatmilk to the batch at emulsion for a 33% mixture. Your soap is super white this way, in fact adding in the milk your butters and oils actually go white. Nearly all the soap you have tried of mine is made this way...well a different butters and oil recipe and I also use 3/4 the gallon jug for a batch.

Yes I also would love to know the price and what kind of store you found it at, I only found it one place and it was twice that of what mixing lye myself was, can't afford that at all. Vicki


----------

